# FTP protocol slow

## stifler83

Hi guys,

I noticed that when I try to download a file (nas to pc) using FTP I have a speed of 1 MB, and if I try using other protocols such as NFS I have a speed between 20 and 50 MB.

I have no idea how can I fix FTP. 

Anyone can help me, please??

----------

## gerdesj

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Hi guys,
> 
> I noticed that when I try to download a file (nas to pc) using FTP I have a speed of 1 MB, and if I try using other protocols such as NFS I have a speed between 20 and 50 MB.
> 
> I have no idea how can I fix FTP. 
> ...

 

At first sight it would seem that either your NAS has a buggered FTP daemon or your PC has a knackered FTP client.  You don't give any hints as to what you are running in either case so - I don't have any ideas either.

PC:  Kernel version, FTP client?

NAS: Name and version?

What's in between the NAS and PC? 

That will do as a start.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## stifler83

The kernel is gentoo-sources 3.9.4, any ftp client has a problem. Example if I use filezilla on windows works (20-50 MB), on the contrary under gentoo doesn't work (max 1MB). Both tests are made on the same computer. 

NAS and server FTP work correctly.

----------

## stifler83

I try to run a test with genkernel

----------

